# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  compressed fibre cement board vs villaboard

## breakerboy2000

Hello, Can some smart person please tell me the difference between compressed fibre cement board and fibre cement villaboard? 
I am looking on the bunnings website, both are 2400 x 1200 x 9mm, both are made of fibre cement,  
and villaboard is priced at $66.37 while compressed fibre cement board is $120 ea 
also, they have Fc Cladding Duratex bgc at the same dimensions for $96 - what is this? 
why is this? what are the different types more suited for...  \ 
thank you for any replies!

----------


## Gaza

Compressed is dense board used for commerical exterior cladding in 9mm, in 15mm / 18mm it's used for wet area flooring,  
villa board is wet area wall and ceiling linings  
whats your application

----------


## breakerboy2000

thanks for your reply, that makes sense, 
I want to put fibre cement for my whole bathroom and shower area walls. 
so the compressed stuff would be abit of an overkill for walls?  
I have a concrete base in the b/room, so I wouldnt need anything on it.

----------


## Gaza

Use 6mm villaboard or BGCs green colour version, these are also recessed edged so you can set joins

----------


## breakerboy2000

is there a negative to using the 9mm stuff?  
I would like the walls to be fairly rigid as I'll be putting 400 x 400 tiles on them 
normally plasterboard (for other areas of the house) is 10-13mm so wouldnt it make sense to try and match this?

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> is there a negative to using the 9mm stuff?  
> I would like the walls to be fairly rigid as I'll be putting 400 x 400 tiles on them 
> normally plasterboard (for other areas of the house) is 10-13mm so wouldnt it make sense to try and match this?

  Yes it would make sense, but keep in mind that ALL walls must have a waterproof rating (WR) stamped on them for wet rooms, not just the shower. 
Good luck.   :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

9mm is used for commerical,  
No need for walls that are only 2400 / 2700 high

----------

